# New Signatures



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 11, 2009)

I've actually upped my rank to professional GFX artist lol. Look what I made!






You can use this one, free of use!





I was messing around with this one a few weeks ago...eh D:





Shooting Star Rockman 3/Mega Man Star Force 3 Signature. Free of use





Cannot be used, just showing





Cannot be used, just showing





Cannot be used, just showing

Suggestions/feedback is recommended. Also, if it says "free of use" you can  use them, just give credit >_> And of course, they can't be used on GBATemp since they're over the file size limit (unless you turn them into a jpg.)


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice works, although I like the 1st and the 4th one best, as they're not too stuck with similar colors. 
Sometimes a wider color range would do too. 
But other than that they're well made.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work, I like the one with Growlithe.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work, I like the 1st one the most what kind of stuff did you put on it?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2009)

I honestly like the 1st, 3rd, and the 5th one...they're awesome but thanks for the comments and feedback!


----------



## Sp33der (Apr 25, 2009)

3rd is the best, love it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, you've got skills, they are all great, i'm loving the  1st and 3rd one


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 25, 2009)

Some of those are particulary impressive. I especially like top one.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 25, 2009)

pretty nice


photoshop cs3 right?


----------



## dobz (Apr 25, 2009)

nice style

umm..... do you do requests?


----------



## Splych (Apr 25, 2009)

zomg... Emil~! And Ichigo~! Best ones...  are the 1st and 4th...

Put Splych on the first one xDD. I wanna have it~!


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 25, 2009)

Those are very cool.


----------



## Seven (Apr 27, 2009)

Second and third are very nice. The rest are okay but the brushing seems a bit intrusive and the Arcanine one could use some more color variety. Also better font choice would make a big difference... as well as, well, you know. Simply just not sticking text there without doing much to it.


----------



## War (Apr 27, 2009)

Not bad at all. Perhaps some day you'll be as good as I am.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 27, 2009)

Uhm, pro? Where, oh where, did you get ranked?



			
				blooddrake said:
			
		

> pretty nice
> 
> 
> photoshop cs3 right?


As if it matters to someone who's actually good...


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 27, 2009)

i think he use Cs3 because you must be really GOOD to use that program


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 6, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> i think he use Cs3 because you must be really GOOD to use that program


Actually I use CS4 lol


----------



## mucus (May 8, 2009)

Why do you use CS4 as opposed to CS4?

Are there any features that you need?  

Because it's newer?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 9, 2009)

not really, just cause its newer and my laptop is powerful enough to run it lol


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 12, 2009)

New Avatar and signature. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mei-o (May 12, 2009)

Wow, I thought you said you were pro at making sigs.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 12, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought you said you were pro at making sigs.


Wait wait, its bad?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I was going for a new look and I thought it looked cool. or are you messing with my brain


----------



## Mei-o (May 18, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> i think he use Cs3 because you must be really GOOD to use that program
> Yes, because it's full of unneeded crap.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, okay, I didn't mean to sound disgusted, I was doing a bad reference to something, but anyway, they're mediocre at best.


Woohoo, 700th post!


----------



## kjean (May 18, 2009)

I think it's just an yet another leveling post. Tee-hee, amirite?


----------



## Ducky (May 19, 2009)

I work for 4 years now on my Photoshop 8 CS. Know every button location =)


----------

